# how to glue plastic / nylon gear back together?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

A couple of days ago I tried to sharpen some pencils and the pencil sharpener did not work. This morning I needed more pencils sharpened. I tore the sharpener apart and found that the plastic gear that connected the grinder portion to the moter broken.

Here is a picture of the gear:










What type of glue should I use to glue it back together?
I was thinking of epoxy.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep!
Bill


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I doubt that any glue, alone, will do the trick. You may be able to add some gusset plates or reinforcement pins along with epoxy. May work for a while. I know folks who swear by "JB Weld"


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Epoxy should work. Be sure it's clean first. Laquer thinner makes a good cleaner before epoxy.
I have fixed similar things with epoxy. The slow setting variety works best.

As suggested, some scab plates in the web area would help. A couple of big washers, with a hole big enough to slide over the hub would make great scap plates.

You could use a worm gear type hose clamp to hold it together tightly till the glue sets.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Have you considered buying some mechanical pencils? I used a pencil sharpener in the past and got frustrated with always having to sharpen the pencils when they started to dull and made the fine lines wider and inconsistent. I now only use mechanical pencils…a #5 for fine lines and a #9 for heavier lines. For me this is by far the best way to go since the lines are always a consistent thickness. I threw away my old pencil sharpener.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Um, that's what your pocket knife is for. Life's too fast, sit down and whittle them pencils sharp!
MIKE


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.thistothat.com

From another LJer


----------



## Annaa (Sep 9, 2012)

1 Buy a special poly glue. Several glues on the market are specifically designed for bonding plastics and poly-plastic materials, like nylon. Some of these glues are made of Cyanoacrylates, which dry in seconds when exposed to air. Super and Krazy glues often utilize cyanoacrylates, but are too weak to hold nylon for very long. An industrial strength poly glue like Tech-Bond's Poly Prep, or Sure Hold's Plastic Surgery does the trick.
2Apply the industrial strength poly glue to the nylon item you wish to glue. If you are gluing the nylon to another non-nylon or nylon item, have the item on-hand and place them together immediately as the glue begins to set when exposed to air. If you are gluing the nylon to itself, hold the two pieces together before applying the glue.
3 Hold the glued nylon tightly. Industrial strength poly glues set in as little as 15 to 20 seconds but need 24 hours to full make the bond. Hold the nylon and any other item you are gluing the nylon to together for 3 or 4 minutes. Place the nylon in an area where it will be undisturbed for 24 hours, and in a position in which gravity reinforces the bond instead of weakens it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not optimistic that any glue will work as you have very little surface for the glue. Look at flea markets and yard sales- get an old one with metal gears.


----------

